# 335 Sportsman



## D.K.sxs (Aug 24, 2002)

Has anyone replaced the rear cv boots on this machine if so are there any special tools need...is this somthing I can do with basic maintance skills?????? I was told you use to be able to get zip on replacemant boots?? If so are they still avalable and where?? I have tried to locate them and have had no luck....Thank for any info you have.........D.K.


----------

